
Ask HN: What's your personal method to get a basic site running ASAP? - aerovistae
Say you need a basic site~ landing page, takes emails, describes your product&#x2F;service, just basic stuff. When you&#x27;ve got to get one of these up and running and looking professional without spending much time on it, what&#x27;s your go-to stack&#x2F;service&#x2F;template?<p>Seems everyone has their own way.
======
tedmiston
Netlify. You can write a 1-page static site and deploy for free in one command
with no setup. It's amazing. There are probably competitors and sure an S3/GCS
bucket is really not much harder, but this is truly effortless.

You could use Typeform, Google Forms, or one of the CMS as an API services to
take in form submissions without running a back end.

~~~
andrei_says_
netlify has built in form processing with a 100 submissions/month limit for
the free tier.

------
ralston
Personally, I'd just get a computer (server) and launch Flask[1] - using a
single HTML landing page that sends the form (e.g., email) input to a MySQL
database or something. I actually find that setting up a
WordPress/Wix/Squarespace site (correctly) is harder for me to do (properly).

But if I was a little less technically adept, I'd go with Wordpress[2]

[1] [http://flask.pocoo.org/](http://flask.pocoo.org/) [2]
[https://codex.wordpress.org/New_To_WordPress_-
_Where_to_Star...](https://codex.wordpress.org/New_To_WordPress_-
_Where_to_Start)

------
krapp
Slim Framework, Twig and Bootstrap.

And then the client probably vanishes because Wix is free.

~~~
bellt0wn98121
Their commercials on YouTube are so God damn annoying.

------
dhruvkar
Hugo + Bootstrap + Jquery + Mailchimp + Netlify + An image or three from
Unsplash.

Simple enough to create a standard marketing site that takes emails for 0
cost.

------
amorphous
one nice template from themeforest + jekyll deployed on s3 with cloudfront +
formspree.io + calendly (mailchimp for newsletters). it's super fast and costs
peanuts

------
sharemywin
wouldn't you just use wix or something like that?

~~~
sharemywin
I actually have a html page(s) with a wufoo form that I created and update as
I need.

